# Occasional interpreting required



## Phyl (Mar 12, 2015)

I live in São Martinho do Porto. I can read Portuguese fairly well, but only speak a little. Phone conversations are difficult, & so I am looking for someone who can make calls on my behalf or interpret in face-to-face situations. Can anyone help?


----------

